# Erkunt Tractor - Türkiye



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

A brand of tractors manufactured in Turkey. There are a large number of tractor factories in Turkey and is exported all over the world either.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Those look like TYM what brand are they.


----------



## sari (Mar 21, 2011)

maybe it looks like some TYM but it is original and its brand ERKUNT. Also the tractor is designed by Hexagon studio.


----------

